# green beans not flowering?



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never grown green beans before, so I don't know if this is normal or not. The vines are huge and healthy-looking, but I don't see even a hint of a flower bud yet.

Chicago suburbs, zone 5a. Blue Lake pole bean.

When should I start to panic? 

This is my first garden, and I already completely lost the entire pea harvest due to ignorance on when to pick them, so I'm a little overprotective.

On the plus side, I have green tomatoes EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's been hot so maybe that's keeping them shy about blooming? When did you plant them? I am zone 6 across the lake from you - my pole beans are just now starting to produce pickable beans. I planted in mid-may.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pole types often take longer than bush. And then different varieties set pods at different times. Example of mine was noted yesterday with Rattlesnake loaded with pods while Mennonite Purple Stripe with nothing yet and only a few feet apart. There's also some of the bush varieties which are just starting to bloom. I'm not worried with cooler weather coming.

Martin


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Planted them on May 22.

So I shouldn't be overly worried about them yet? Whew, that's a relief.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine are doing the same thing, plenty of vine, not one bloom, I think it'sd just the this ---- heat.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Just wanted to update this thread. My green beans finally did flower after the weather cooled down some. I just picked my first bunch!

Will they still continue to flower considering how late in the season it is?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Yes, they should continue now until frost. I've also got one right now which is a head-scratcher. Maria produced like crazy as a runner last year but only just now setting pods as a climber. There's definitely no hard and fast rule which applies to all varieties and situations.

Martin


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

I've had a garden for ~9 years. Green beans have always been my "can't screw this up" crop. This year, I have had no luck. Mine will even bloom, but not make beans. I have bees and all kinds of bugs, so pollination probably isn't the problem. I am 7b and I have a well that is only used for the garden, so I am not shy about watering. I really think it's the heat. I'm pulling them all out and putting in cabbage and broccoli.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't pull them just yet if they are good and green and show no sign of dieing off. Beans need even watering and if given too much nitrogen early gro lush vines and do not want to set blooms. Sometimes we would hold off on the water to get them to bloom earlier. Oregon blue lake bush beans grown for the canneries, some years we had 200 acres....James


----------

